
Getting Your Startup Noticed and Covered by Blogs - JangoSteve
http://blog.zferral.com/post/972974853/startup-marketing-getting-your-startup-noticed-and
======
jsm386
_First, read startup marketing advice by @Balsamiq_

Cannot stress this enough. When we started marketing our company last month we
used Peldi from Balsamiq's post as our playbook. It worked...really really
well. VentureBeat, ReadWriteWeb, Mashable, and a number of smaller blogs
specific to our industry covered us before we even launched (that would be
today).

Not to take anything away from this post, but
[http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/2008/08/05/startup-marketing-
ad...](http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/2008/08/05/startup-marketing-advice-from-
balsamiq-studios/) is the best free advice I've ever received.

~~~
jeffepp
Definitely agree, 100% which is why I said it was the first place to go.

------
dglassan
I just started a blog called 30startups. I started it so that I could post
reviews and announcements of startups that have recieved funding or that are
just launching. It's only about a month old right now but i'm starting to see
an increase in traffic. If you have a startup that you would like me to post
about on my blog, I would be more than happy to, just click on "submit a
startup" at the top of the page and fill out the form. It gives you guys and
your startups more exposure and it gives me some great content to write about.

I don't mean for this to be spam to promote my site, I just want to let you
guys know that I'm more than happy to blog about your startups

-Dave <http://www.30startups.com>

~~~
jeffepp
Cool, I will check it out. Seems to be a fine contribution to the thread!

------
JangoSteve
I liked this article, because rather than being a bunch of abstract advice, it
just comes out and says "go to these sites, do these things," which I felt was
a nice change of pace. Also, Jeff from Zferral is a great guy.

~~~
jeffepp
Thanks Steve, appreciate it. Nothing earth-shattering but useful nonetheless..

------
tehdik
Make a great product and it covers itself.

~~~
jeffepp
I would be interested in hearing from companies that actually believed that
and spent no time or effort on PR / Marketing...

~~~
Ardit20
google

~~~
quellhorst
Google ran a Superbowl Ad this year.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnsSUqgkDwU>

~~~
Ardit20
I do not think they advertised much back in 1998 though. Once you get to be
what google is, then sure.

I do not think twitter advertises much either. So, build it and they will come
works sometimes when the product is great, but sure with advertising it works
even more.

~~~
146
Twitter does not do any _outright_ advertising but they put an incredible
amount of time into their PR management, as well as making sure that their
coverage in the news was kept high and positive all through 2009.

Their early claim to fame also was when they broadcasted the #sxsw Tweetstream
in a hallway during SXSW 2007, after which their traffic launched
substantially and effectively bootstrapped the service into the powerhouse it
is today. They most certainly didn't sit on their asses hoping that the merits
of their product would grant them traffic.

